# [backup] Fare backup della propria home

## battistis

salve, c'e' nulla del genere in portage?

http://freshmeat.net/screenshots/47054/50333/

cerco un programmino mooolto banale con una gui che mi permetta di backappare la mia home dentro una cartella remota montata localmente con smbfs

ho provato con tar ma nn riesco a specificargli una destinazione del tar.gz diversa dalla cartella home dove lancio il tar

----------

## gutter

Ma non sarebbe più semplice lanciare un tar a mano   :Question: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ti fai uno scriptino semplice semplice che tarra e lo copia nel tape... oltretutto risulta pure più leggero a mio parere..

----------

## noice

 *battistis wrote:*   

> ho provato con tar ma nn riesco a specificargli una destinazione del tar.gz diversa dalla cartella home dove lancio il tar

 

e se dai il comando tar nella cartella di destinazione? specificando naturalmente il path della cartella che vuoi comprimere..per esempio

```
 tar -cjf backup.tar.bz2 /home/battistis
```

----------

## Luca89

 *battistis wrote:*   

> ho provato con tar ma nn riesco a specificargli una destinazione del tar.gz diversa dalla cartella home dove lancio il tar

 

Se il problema è solo questo:

```
cd ~; tar czf /path/to/file.tar.gz *
```

----------

## battistis

quale delle due?

nn vorrei dinuovo ritrovarmi con un tar a loop che mi riempie l'hd   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *battistis wrote:*   

> quale delle due?
> 
> nn vorrei dinuovo ritrovarmi con un tar a loop che mi riempie l'hd  

 

 :Question: 

L'opzione "f" di tar serve per indicare un nome di file.

Se indichi solo un nome di file questo ti verrà creato nella directory in cui lanci il comando.

Se indichi un nome completo di path il file verrá scritto nel path che hai indicato.

Cosa c'é di così strano?

----------

## battistis

in realtà preferirei che fosse il fileserver ad effettuare la compressione

avevo pensato ad una soluzione rsync su client + tar su server + eleiminazione file rsync

ma ho provato a scrivere un scriptino con scarsi risultati

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## battistis

che dire di piu'!!!

vi amo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## battistis

se sto in una partizione montata in /mnt/archivio/

e volessi tarrare proprio /mnt/archivio 

e salvare il tar.gz dentro /mnt/archivio senza mandarlo a loopo (archivio dentro archivio...) ?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## battistis

grazie...pero' un po' striminzito il manuale   :Confused: 

brutta questa cosa che tar nn verifica gli archivi compressi  e nn mi fa splittare l'archivio in volumi di dimensione a piacere:cry: 

lo dico perchè abituato a fare i backup con winrar quelle 2 opzioni mi sono fondamentali 

ma nn c'e' un modo per stare sicuri che l'archivio creato nn sia corrotto oltre che aprirlo e spulciarlo o decomprimerlo?

cosa tra l'altro quasi impensabile se creo un archivio di piu' di 10 gb

e per splittarlo in volumi da 4gb per masterizzarli su dvd?

----------

## Luca89

 *battistis wrote:*   

> ma nn c'e' un modo per stare sicuri che l'archivio creato nn sia corrotto oltre che aprirlo e spulciarlo o decomprimerlo?

 

In base all'algoritmo di compressione che usi, il programma corrispondente ha una specifica funzione:

```
gzip --test <archivio>
```

```
bzip2 --test <archivio>
```

 *Quote:*   

> e per splittarlo in volumi da 4gb per masterizzarli su dvd?

 

Devi utilizzare il comando split, consulta la sua pagina di manuale per capire come usarlo.

----------

## battistis

grazie ora spulcio un po' il man

oddidooooo troppi comandi pero' ....   :Sad: 

----------

## battistis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bzip2 --test <archivio>
> ```
> ...

 

si l'avevo visto ma nn è un comando di tar 

magari lo si potrebbe concatenare?

tar ... |  bzip2 --test <archivio>

----------

## Luca89

 *battistis wrote:*   

> si l'avevo visto ma nn è un comando di tar 
> 
> magari lo si potrebbe concatenare?
> 
> tar ... |  bzip2 --test <archivio>

 

No, il bzip2 controlla l'integrità di un file compresso bzip2, sia esso sia un archivio tar o un plain text. Per controllare l'integrità di ogni file appartenente al tar, puoi fare un "tar tjf <archivio>", ma ti dice solo i nomi, altre verifiche non è possibile farle. tjf però è abbastanza utile, se un file tar è corrotto solitamente te lo dice e non visualizza alcun file.

----------

## battistis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *battistis wrote:*   si l'avevo visto ma nn è un comando di tar 
> 
> magari lo si potrebbe concatenare?
> 
> tar ... |  bzip2 --test <archivio> 
> ...

 

neanche su un tar.bz2 ?

ho sottointeso tar -cjf con i ...

cmq. ottima questa cosa del tjf 

grazie

----------

## battistis

credo che tar+bzip2 nn faccia proprio al caso mio...

dopo un 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tar -cvjf Bk_HomeRizla-`date +%d-%m-%Y`.tar.bz2 /home/battisti
> 
> 

 

il file di backup creato era grande 4 gb rispetto ai 15 gb della mia home  :Razz: 

ho dato un 

tar tjf sull'archivio e ha iniziato a spararmi output infinito illudendomi che l'archivio nn fosse corrotto

ho provato ad aprire l'archivio con file-roller su gnome

e questo è il risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;
> 
> 	perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.
> ...

 

ora vedo che mi dice bzip -tvv

e poi provo ad usare gzip invece di bzip2 oppure solamente tar senza compressione

cmq. veramente nn esistono dei  programmi pensati per il backup personale in portage?

----------

## Scen

Prova con

```

* app-backup/dar

     Available versions:

        (0)     2.2.6

        (4)     ~2.3.1 ~2.3.2

     Homepage:            http://dar.linux.free.fr/

     Description:         A full featured backup tool, aimed for disks (floppy,CDR(W),DVDR(W),zip,jazz etc.)

```

e se ti vuoi utilizzare un'interfaccia grafica

```

* app-backup/kdar

     Available versions:  2.0.7

     Homepage:            http://kdar.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         KDE Disk Archiver.

```

----------

## comio

 *battistis wrote:*   

> credo che tar+bzip2 nn faccia proprio al caso mio...
> 
> dopo un 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hai abilitato il supporto per file > 4GB?

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## battistis

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai abilitato il supporto per file > 4GB?
> 
> ciao

 

limite nel kernel? nn lo sapevo ...

credevo che quello dei 4 gb fosse solo un limite per la fat32

vi spiego meglio la situazione allora:

-client dove si trova la home da backuppare: Gentoo con kernel ricompilato, /, /boot e /home su xfs su raid1 tra due ATA 

(config client) http://phpfi.com/199847

-file server con ubuntu 6 dapper con kernel di default e /mnt/backup su reiserfs su raid5 con quattro ATA

dov'e' questa opzione nel kernel per i file piu' grandi di 4 gb?

sul client o sul sever?

----------

## battistis

please nn lasciatemi cosi'   :Rolling Eyes: 

nn trovo nulla su google riguardo questa limitazione dei 4gb sul kernel   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

è un limite del reiserfs allora?

----------

## battistis

up!

 :Crying or Very sad:   il mistero dei 4gb nel kernel è ancora irrisolto

ps. nn è che forse è un limite di 4gb di ram ?

----------

